
Cops enter Justin's apartment with guns drawn. Internet pranksters are MESSED up - rms
http://www.justin.tv/blog/list/2007-3-21T1:40:0
======
Alex3917
And this is after two days with only 100 viewers at any given point. How is
this thing going to scale? It's kind of funny once when some psychotic fan
tells the cops that Justin knifed a guy, but how about when some psychotic fan
shows up at his apartment with a knife?

~~~
danw
They're getting up to 350 viewers in the evening now. Not bad for 2 days. Wait
until they hit the mainstream media and then things will get scary

~~~
staunch
I'm as optimistic as anyone and hope they do get a lot more attention, but
let's not ignore the fact that they're still living off the post-launch high.

It remains to be seen if they can move people from novelty to loyal viewers
and how big the audience is for this particular show. I'll definitely be
tuning in regularly. Hell, I'd pay if they keep the quality good.

~~~
joshwa
I don't think their business model is reliant on THIS show being super-
sucessful-- they're building a platform to sell to other folks who want to do
live video over the web. Think Paris Hilton and porn (not necessarily two
different markets).

~~~
zkinion
This is EXACTLY what I've been saying. To me, thats just a testing/proving
ground. Get some buzz about the idea, and then try to license it to reality tv
shows/celebs/iraq war reporter/hot girls/anything else thats more entertaining
than startup founders.

------
rms
Seems like they took the video down, or the archive is broken.

For when it comes back up, it happened just after 1:40AM PST on March 21st.

------
plusbryan
Justin: You guys should put a comments section on your vid clips.

Maybe it's time for Justin to consider hiring a bodyguard.

------
palish
What the hell. Do people not realize they're messing with other people's
lives? Sociopaths...

------
davidw
I can't see anything...

------
zaidf
Nice stunt:)

~~~
pg
It wasn't a stunt; that was all too real.

------
zkinion
I wanted to send the male escourts to their place...

